# Bow



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey y’all I have a buddy that’s offering me a bow package and I have never bought a bow so I was wondering what I need to look at when I am buying a used bow. Also what do you guys think about this on pictured. My buddy said 200 and I can’t take all pictured 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

For starters. What is your draw length. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Well I have never owned a bow but I did a measuring exercise and it said 28 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok. So if it said 28. Then that 29 aint gonna do you any good. You need a 28" draw length. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Ok like I said I don’t know much about Bow hunting. Can the draw length be changed? Aside from the draw length does the item showed appear to be a decent bow? I am on budget and looking to get in to bows so I don’t need the Cadillac right from the start.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

What kind of bow is it?


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Bear. He is unsure of the model he said he bought 3 years ago and only used it a couple times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Newbie101 said:


> Bear. He is unsure of the model he said he bought 3 years ago and only used it a couple times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should have the model on the riser. Or info on the cam. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

I told him to look there but he doesn’t know much about bows either so he said he can’t find it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like it is one of the old Bear "Truth" bows, and they were good equipment. 
Before I would consider purchasing, take it to a bow shop to determine if it can be fitted for your draw length and draw weight. 

I also noticed the limbs are backed way off. NEVER back the limbs out more than the manufacturer specs. ( usually 10 pounds max)

If the bow can be fitted to your draw length and draw weight I would offer him between $125 and $150.

That bow is about 10 years old and a new string set will run you roughly $50

my .02


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Got my hands on the bow, draws real smooth and the draw goes to jaw area. I really like the bow. Someone on here mentioned something about the limbs. Should I be concerned about them? What exactly are you looking for on the limbs. Also what causes the peep eye to twist when being drawn. Is that normal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Way to long if the string is going to the jaw. Take it to a shop and have it checked out. Never draw it without an arrow in it as well.


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

So you don’t want the anchor point on your Jaw. I never dry fire the bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Newbie101 said:


> So you don’t want the anchor point on your Jaw. I never dry fire the bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not like the of my jaw but more to my check area, I was hitting dead on the mark and it felt really good but it could have been beginners luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm going against the grain...

I say don't overthink it at this stage. If the draw is close, buy it, shoot it and enjoy. If you like bow hunting and or just shooting, you'll upgrade to a nicer set up made for you.

I bought an old bow from a friend. Had no idea about draw length and all that stuff (he was close to my size). Killed a pig and a doe at 30 yds on my first two sits. Loved bow hunting and the next year went and got a better bow and gave that other one to another guy who wanted to start bow hunting.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

nm.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

It will be best to have an archery shop check it out might cost you a few bucks but, I have seen old bows at draw and something give away it will litteraly explode.. If you dont know let someone examine it.


----------

